# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سلطنة عمان >  طلب

## jadelhajj

كل عام وانتم بألف خير 
الرجاء أبحث عن الأمر المحلي رقم 23/92 في شأن تنظيم المباني بمسقط عمان  الرجاء المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------

